# True Colors Test - What Color Are You?



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Where I work, we have healthy relationship workshops that we offer and one of them allows couples (and/or singles) to take a True Colors test.

This test is designed to determine your "color" that defines your personality, why you do what you do, how you are perceived in a positive light and how your color can be perceived as negative to others.

It's extremely interesting and if you take the test properly, it's right on target.

You can see more at Mary Miscisin True Colors Test - True Colors Personality Test and take the test yourself.

I'm a BLUE - which, if you read, will be no surprise to anyone who has seen any of my post(s).

What color are you?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I scored 18 on blue, 17 on yellow. Go figure, huh?  Yes, it pretty much does describe me. I scored really low on orange, lol!


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

I took the color test and discovered that my color was not what I had thought! I discovered that I was a Gold (16), not blue (6).


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

My husband is a gold/orange. 

Opposites attract!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

remmons said:


> I took the color test and discovered that my color was not what I had thought! I discovered that I was a Gold (16), not blue (6).


Surprise! Surprise!

If you look to the left, there is a link that will take you to the free article (21 pages) with more about your "color", the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I the only one who gets the impression it's more of a marketing tool than a real test? If it's a real test then why do they need my e-mail address or want to charge me $34 to take a test?


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

sailorgirl said:


> Am I the only one who gets the impression it's more of a marketing tool than a real test? If it's a real test then why do they need my e-mail address or want to charge me $34 to take a test?


I did, but I bit my tongue and kept it to myself.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a blue then my second is green. Both are my favorite colors, go figure!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i wanted to do the test..im a spaz...but my e-mail?? and a name?? i got enough junk in my e-mail, it takes me 15/20 minutes to find my netflix and my nintendo mail, and my husband has never gotten his xbox live news....

too bad...


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

sailorgirl said:


> Am I the only one who gets the impression it's more of a marketing tool than a real test? If it's a real test then why do they need my e-mail address or want to charge me $34 to take a test?


It doesn't charge anything, you can take it free. Most sites request name and e-mail (you don't have to give full name, I just give my first).

TAM required the same thing. For all the free marriage courses I've received, I've also been required to provide name/e-mail address to sign-up.

It's actually not a marketing tool. It is used throughout the military (or Air Force that is) and is a recognized technique in identifying personality types and how that affects relationships - it is used a lot in relationship workshops.

I am retired military and work at a military base, hence the reason for my comments.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

remmons said:


> I did, but I bit my tongue and kept it to myself.


No reason to bite your tongue, read my response to sailorgirl - not a marketing tool, a recognized test/program used in the Air Force for relationship workshops, and in other professional organizations throughout the country.

If the link I provided doesn't work for you, type in True Colors in google or bing and there are other avenues to take the test.

No purchase necessary!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

sailorgirl said:


> Am I the only one who gets the impression it's more of a marketing tool than a real test? If it's a real test then why do they need my e-mail address or want to charge me $34 to take a test?


I went out to the test and no where does it charge $34 - perhaps you clicked on the wrong link on the website.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> No reason to bite your tongue, read my response to sailorgirl - not a marketing tool, a recognized test/program used in the Air Force for relationship workshops, and in other professional organizations throughout the country.
> 
> If the link I provided doesn't work for you, type in True Colors in google or bing and there are other avenues to take the test.
> 
> No purchase necessary!


I happened to have read it before your post. Thank you.

My wife had never mentioned this test. She was in the Air Force during Desert Storm. I bet she had her reasons.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Me, pretty much even green and blue, which perfectly describes me, followed by orange and then yellow.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

remmons said:


> I happened to have read it before your post. Thank you.
> 
> My wife had never mentioned this test. She was in the Air Force during Desert Storm. I bet she had her reasons.


She might not have taken a workshop where they issued the test. It's not a "standard" test they issue everyone - it's usually part of a relationship workshop, if she hasn't attended one, then she probably hasn't been exposed to the test. We also give the four lenses test which heads in the same direction but is slightly different from true colors. 

Where I work we are all required to take it as part of our job to see where we are as it helps with interpersonal relationships in the office.

So maybe she just never took it...


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I posted wrong...blue was first, GREEN was the close second. And the $34 is if you want a detailed reading. If I remember correctly, and..well..maybe I didn't remember that after all. 
I just gave an old email that I never use. First name. Not a problem.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> She might not have taken a workshop where they issued the test. It's not a "standard" test they issue everyone - it's usually part of a relationship workshop, if she hasn't attended one, then she probably hasn't been exposed to the test. We also give the four lenses test which heads in the same direction but is slightly different from true colors.
> 
> Where I work we are all required to take it as part of our job to see where we are as it helps with interpersonal relationships in the office.
> 
> So maybe she just never took it...


Ahhhhhh, I see! Thank you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Green 16, orange 13, gold 11, blue 10

Rather balanced lol
What's all that mean ne ways?


----------

